
Ask HN: Recommendation for a home server - kureikain
Hi all,<p>I would like to run a home server so I can use it as a backup, some small static website and serve a photo gallery(about 2TB of photo takes by iphone) it&#x27;s a Golang app.<p>So nothing crazy, just for family purpose since I&#x27;m moving away from facebook.<p>Anyone know some cheap server that isn&#x27;t too noisy and consume a lot of power? How about just using a cheap old laptop? Did anyone try these out?
======
Rjevski
Do you actually want to manage a home server? I mean it’s fun and all, but
maintaining it is time consuming. Personally I’d rather give some money to AWS
and forget about it.

But if you must, any desktop PC will do - just make sure you have reliable
storage, multiple SSDs in RAID 1 (or similar that allows multiple disks to
die).

A laptop would work but you’ve got the issue of having a single disk (an
external one over USB doesn’t cut it) as well as unreliable components - it
might die after running 24/7 for a few months, most likely due to bad thermal
design.

You’ll also need to have a decent network connection, with IPv6 and a separate
IPv4 for the server so it can be reached from the outside without any NAT
nonsense, and potentially an UPS so a power cut doesn’t make all your services
unavailable and potentially corrupt your data.

------
acutesoftware
Synology make a pretty nice self contained NAS - has a GUI on top of Linux and
mine has been pretty reliable.

They also support golang [https://www.synology.com/en-
uk/releaseNote/Docker?model=DS36...](https://www.synology.com/en-
uk/releaseNote/Docker?model=DS3617xs)

    
    
      Version: 1.11.2-0325
      (2017-04-13)
      What's new
      Upgraded Golang to version 1.8.
      Supports IPv6 configuration.
      Enhanced the stability of Docker daemon.

------
0kto
I use a small SoC (X10SBA from supermicro) in a mini-ITX case that fits 6 HDD
drives (currently 3x3TB raid6) running Arch Linux. The Intel celeron J1900 is
more than up to the task, and you get a low powered device with which you can
serve a website, have a NAS, media center, headless server, syncthing, etc.
Great experience so far and quite inexpensive device that runs 24/7.

------
simon_acca
Search for “minipc” on AliExpress. I bought one of these as a home server,
they are fanless and super versatile. Having dual Gbit NICs I am currently
using mine as a router, but I have also used it as a media server/backup
station/sd card data ingestion platform. It’s basically laptop hardware in a
well dissipating aluminum enclosure.

------
notheguyouthink
This is a market I wish was a bit more served. Moderately powered PCs in nice
small enclosures. Think of square blade servers you could chuck behind your TV
and forget it.

I've seen a couple, but often they were expensive and a bit beefier than what
I wanted to pay for.

------
ApolloRising
For what you want maybe a QNAP?

------
iopuy
raspberry pi 3 b/b+

